# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  crazy dream

## LindaP

I had a dream last night, and usually my dreams do not linger in my memory, this vivid, the next day.
   I was flying with my dad (he was an ex-pilot, no longer living), in a plane similar to Winair. Suddenly, I looked down at the ground, and we were about to land through some big trees, and frangiapani. He landed the plane with ease and a secure smoothness.....and just as quickly, we were on the road in Anguilla; in the Valley (main town) driving the plane like a car down the street. Someone in the back (I think it was my husband) said,  "we are in the road !".
  I replied, "it's ok, because they drive on the left side in Anguilla, so wer'e fine".
      Strange, or what????? Had to share!

----------


## amyb

Linda, go for help. Now!

----------


## GramChop

Or, go to Anguilla.  Now!

----------


## LindaP

I like both replies!!! Ha.....I think I need an island vacation.....luckily I have 25 more days until I go to Aruba for 2 weeks; not St Barths, or Anguilla, but  sand, ocean and hot sun!!!!!!

----------


## GramChop

I'm all about taking whatever you can get, Linda!  

I'm in such desperate need of vitamin D!  However, too many (non-self-inflicted) responsibilities to deal with on the home front.  I'm hoping by 2nd quarter 2011 I'll be able to get away and replenish my deficiency!  

I've always maintained, "The waves of the sea bring me back to me."

----------


## Petri

> sand, ocean and hot sun!!!!!!



 

Whoops, forgot the ocean..

----------


## LindaP

I hope so , Missy....know what you mean about lack of vit. D. We have nothing but grey skies here in the northeast!!!!!

----------


## GramChop

Petri....That's a heck of a lot of sand and sun!  Would be nice if there were an ocean near by.

----------


## LindaP

Petri, I think you have tricked us into thinking that all that snow around you, is really sand....just using a warm filter!

----------

